# Renting Lyft Vehicle And Still Driving For Uber?



## MooderUber (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm renting a Lyft vehicle through Hertz/Lyft rental program. The Lyft instructor told us that driving for Uber while on the Lyft rental program is prohibited But Lyft is sooooo slow that I have to drive for both to pay my bills. I feel bad and I'm gonna feel worse if I get caught and have to turn the car back in lol. I already had two LYFT recruiters hop in my car while I was driving for Uber and try to recruit me. They knew it was a Lyft rental but so far I'm still on the platform. Anyone else in this situation?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

MooderUber said:


> Anyone else in this situation?


No reasonable person would do this. Easy way to permanent deactivation on both platforms. Driving without insurance is never a good idea.


----------



## MooderUber (Nov 30, 2017)

njn said:


> No reasonable person would do this. Easy way to permanent deactivation on both platforms. Driving without insurance is never a good idea.


I have insurance on the rental and I have my own personal car insurance through Geico that covers rideshare. I think the only quarrel is Lyft being upset that I'm using their rental for Uber. And rightfully so


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Don’t pax ask why the car and license plate is diffent on the app? I’m asking because I’m in the same situation. I’m renting from Lyft but it’s not enough to keep me bu$y. I’m doing deliveries to make up the difference.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Uber will let you add any car that meets their vehicle requirements for your market. Uber doesn't care who is listed as the vehicle owner. All they care is that your name is listed on the proof of insurance and usually the car must be registered in your state. Also it will need to be inspected, like any other car.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

You can definitely add a lyft rental from hertz on Uber , heck even brought it to Uber and they did the inspection on the car . Just add the car to your policy and then remove . I wouldn't recommend it as you're really skirting the line of risk vs reward here


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

You’re probably righ...not worth the risk. The Lyft rental was a life saver. My car died at the same time I had another financial “situation”.

Paying to keep it on my insurance would be worth it though if Uber and Lyft are ok with it. It’s just a few dollars a day extra. It’s hard to drive only Lyft. First off there is just way less business. The hours I drive, my car is never empty on Uber. 5 minutes without a ping, tops. Not the same on Lyft. And after events the surge on Lyft is pathetic and disapates way too quickly.

Just another month or two in the rental then I’m shopping for something that hits multiple tiers. So far that magic car doesn’t seem to be real. Lol. Looking for an XL that also let’s me work the airport lot. So 45+ mpg. So far I think that’s only the Chrysler Pacifica and that’s out of my budget.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MooderUber said:


> I'm renting a Lyft vehicle through Hertz/Lyft rental program. The Lyft instructor told us that driving for Uber while on the Lyft rental program is prohibited But Lyft is sooooo slow that I have to drive for both to pay my bills. I feel bad and I'm gonna feel worse if I get caught and have to turn the car back in lol. I already had two LYFT recruiters hop in my car while I was driving for Uber and try to recruit me. They knew it was a Lyft rental but so far I'm still on the platform. Anyone else in this situation?


-----

Why don't you rent thru Uber and then you can drive for both with no problems, since Uber doesn't care.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> ...Also it will need to be inspected, like any other car.


Uber doesn't always do inspections, depending on the market.


----------

